# Number of online miles



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

I know that uber tracks your online miles and they report it to us at the end of the year. Is there a way to view the number of miles you've driven so far right now?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Dont you keep track of your miles in a log?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t know if there’s a way to track current miles through Uber, but there are many apps that help you do that.

I didn’t realize how important keeping track of everything was until I got my taxes back from my accountant over the weekend, on paper I lost a few thousand dollars doing rideshare last year. Good for the tax return, bad for my mental health.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Go to your dashboard on partners.Uber.com, you’ll see a tax documents tab, click on that and it will show you all of your tax documents and you can download them from there it will show you your gross earnings, what Uber took and your total miles on trips


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I wasn’t able to find AI that worked without me improving It for free. There is no way besides manual entry imho. To correctly write off miles used for work You have to manually tell the software start and stop between each trip. Also the info you’re are giving sway for free is valuable. Program needs to know first customer, to break, from break to cancel from cancel, last trip.to home. End trip to surge area etc etc.


----------

